# Glftpd + Iptables + Passive



## virtualinsanity (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Auf einem Redhat9 Rechner laeuft IPtables ( Arno´s IPTABLES )
welches auch bestens laeuft und keine Probleme macht.

Jetzt habe ich dort Glftpd installiert, lokal komme ich ohne Probleme drauf.
Sobald aber jemand von Remote auf das Ding zugreifen will gibts Probleme mit dem
Passive Mode. 

Ich habe in der glftpd.conf schon die passiv ports freigegeben (40000-40500) und diese
auch bei iptables geforwarded auf den linux rechner selbst ( rechner haengt direkt im netz )

es klappt dennoch nicht, ich brauch DRINGEND hilfe


----------



## thing (26. Januar 2004)

Hi !

Zeigt das Firewall Log irgendwelche Dinge an ?
Bekommt der ftpd die Anfragen korrekt ?
Antwortet er so wie du meinst (die richtigen Ports und so) ?
Ist der FTP Client korrekt konfiguriert ?
Gibts eventuell auf Clientseite eine Firewall ?
Wie sieht die Struktur des Netzes aus (ist der ftpd auf dem gleichen Rechner wie die Firewall oder hängt er dahinter) ?

...

Gruß thing


----------

